# Ever figured the Calorie count on an ABT?  Ouch!.....



## jr.s (Jun 14, 2008)

Just out of curiousity, I added it up last night.....came up to about 112 per pepper!  That's stuffed with cream cheese, fatty, and wrapped in bacon.  That means on a 2000 calorie diet I can about 18 per day!!??  :)

Got 36 in the smoker right now, that should cover me for 2 days!  (Gosh, I love these things!)


----------



## seboke (Jun 14, 2008)

Read the title of your post, thought I was gonna have to come in here an BOO you out of town!!  Great reasoning on the daily intake!!!


----------



## flash (Jun 14, 2008)

Well, you can fudge some. Turkey bacon, low fat cream cheese. Light chedder cheese.......

Nah!!


----------



## seboke (Jun 14, 2008)

Or cottage cheese!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 14, 2008)

Or tofu?   nah


----------



## jr.s (Jun 14, 2008)

Would this be a healthy menu for today:

1 Banana
17 ABT's
8 Glasses of Water


Any MD'S in the house to tell me if that's a balanced healthy diet for the day?


----------



## jbchoice1 (Jun 14, 2008)

i think the more fat in them, the easier it is for your blood to move, right?  i mean, grease makes things slicker, so yeah, makes since to me


----------



## ron50 (Jun 14, 2008)

Flash is right you can reduce the calories, if you want to.

You can use low fat cheddar, turkey sausage, etc.

The full fat version though is so good though that it's hard to tamper with perfection.


----------



## flash (Jun 14, 2008)

We basically do use the 50/50 low fat cheeses, but I sure wish I could find some low fat Lil Smokies.


----------



## rivet (Jun 15, 2008)

Fat is where it's at!

Oh yeah...

No lo-fat, dietetic, tofu-tized kinda stuff for me! No suh! Full Fat, Whole Cream, Real Meat, Pure Sugah, an' the rest o' the things that were intended for mankind to eat with abandon and and big smiles!

I prolly gained 3 pounds from just licking the bowl, spoon and fingers from stuffing my ABT's for tommorrow. But I don't care. I eat this food so rarely that when I do....I DO!


----------



## wmarkw (Jun 25, 2008)

I always use the 1/3 less fat cream cheese.  By the time I add some of my rub, some fresh garlic, a 1/2 cup of cheddar cheese, a little honey, you can't tell.  Plus the bacon.  These things are the best.


----------



## bill-n-jeanine_fl (Jun 25, 2008)

I thought that the smoking process essentially nullified calories, cholesterol, and saturated fats...


at least, that's what I keep telling myself


----------



## richtee (Jun 25, 2008)

I did some a while ago, Ron..used bacon, but the sausage I added <ground with Hi-Temp cheddar> was straight venison... basically NO fat there.


----------



## jro6868 (Jun 25, 2008)

I just ate 448 calories worth, along with 3 slices of bacon cheeseburger fattie (another 500 calories?). 

Looks like I need to go for a walk!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 25, 2008)

Post the calories in a FATTIE...no, no, no!!


----------



## daddio (Jun 25, 2008)

that reminds me of a trip my wife and made to letha's bar-b-q in hattiesburg ms,when we were ordering the couple that was with us asked the waitress,if they had any fat free dressing,the waitress, who dressed out at about 300+ pounds ,just laughed and said baby do it look like anything up in here is fat free!!! lol


----------

